# springer x :)



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

meet millie - the soon to be agility monster 

i also have a 13 year old retired agility border collie 




























thanks for looking - comments welcome


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

what a great looking dog


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning Pics..


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys 

im v.proud of her 

she still loooks and acts like a puppy n shes almost 3 lol


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

nic101 said:


> thanks guys
> 
> im v.proud of her
> 
> she still loooks and acts like a puppy n shes almost 3 lol


My Ben has got a bit more white and his face his a springer pic no 2 look's soo much like him


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

is that the dog in your avatar?

i went out to buy a KC reg border collie for agility

instead i came back with a springer x collie who just wants to chase her ball 24/7 lol!!!

woludnt change her for the world... i was lucky enough to watch her grow up from 1 week old


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I thought he was apuppy hes gorgeous you can see the springer


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

she is beautiful


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

nic101 said:


> is that the dog in your avatar?
> 
> i went out to buy a KC reg border collie for agility
> 
> ...


Yes his 2 now this he was 3or 4 month's in that pic


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pic of her going over the jump. SHe looks a lovely girl


----------



## barneythore (Jul 11, 2009)

gorgeous dog looks like enjoys every minute of it


----------

